# UCLA online?



## Peebo (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my situation:  I was rejected by Chapman, but accepted to University of Miami.  I have only one week to accept or decline Miami, and of course a lot things are wandering my head.  I'm nervous about Miami because of the mixed reviews, price, and location.  A friend of mine went to UCLA undergrad by doing online courses and eventually transferring to the LA campus.  I'm curious if this route is also possible for Masters degrees.  If anyone can weigh in on this, much would be appreciated.  I live in Memphis, TN and the movie scene here is alive, but there is no infrastructure and really no connections to studios.  I'd like to leave soon, but I'm afraid of going to the wrong place.


----------

